# Glen canyon float



## GPP33 (May 22, 2004)

So all this arguing about the Grand Canyon got me thinking about the river. We'll be driving from Co to Ca in early July. I know it'll be hot and miserable but it'd be awesome to get the family on the river. 

A little google research pretty much narrowed the option for a one day flat water trip to the Glen Canyon. So what's the story with this stretch? All of the guided trips seem to run motor boats which doesn't sound like as much fun as a good old paddle. The ones that do offer paddle options only do so in the spring and fall, is summer just too damn hot to exert any energy? 

We'd need to rent a boat since bringing one is out of the question. A dory could be a cool experience and probably easier to move through the flat water, or is there a good current in there? 

Thanks for the help, obviously I don't know anything about this area. 

Oh yea, how do private trips access the river below the dam? I read something about a 2 mile long tunnel? 

Pete


----------



## topbud (Apr 9, 2010)

Pretty good section, super accessible. You can probably rent a boat from Ceiba or Moekopi and they'll most likely deliver it to you at Lee's. You can then grab a Backhaul Service Backhauling Services | Colorado River Discovery
have them drop you at the dam. Float down, look for a campsite and bring a fly rod. It may be hot, but the water is cold. Some nice hikes.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

I am doing this exact trip with a group of friends in a few weeks. Colorado River Discovery does both tourist scenic trips and back haul service for paddlers. The back hauls usually run in the afternoon. Unless you own a motorboat that can haul you upstream, CRD is the only way to do this trip. The current is too strong to paddle upstream & there is no other access upriver by the dam. Since we are driving 6-7 hours down from the SLC area, we are doing two nights on the river. I believe you can rent canoes and kayaks in Paige or arrange to pick them up at Marble Canyon Lodge. Camping is allowed in designated campsites with pit toilets & fire rings. Spring & fall have better temps.and July could be pretty hot, but the water temp. is always 46-47 degrees. I'm bringing a tenkara rod to try out!

I have a friend who told me about this tunnel thing, but I called around and could find nothing out about it. No one I talked with had ever heard of it as an options for paddlers. Might have been a pre 9-11 option, but not anymore from what I could find.


----------



## amv48 (Mar 27, 2011)

I did this trip when I worked for UNLV outdoors. Absolutely family friendly. We brought canoes and used that back-haul service. They were great. Let us bring all the gear we could fit in their raft. Fishing boats were friendly and gave us plenty of space. We camped near lees the night before and did the the rim hike the evening before going up river. Then drive out to the horseshoe overlook after the trip, which I highly endorse, just don't let your kids get out far. I would do it again anytime


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi,

On the spur of the moment, the wife and I did the motor thing (oh, the horror...) last fall. With only one slack day on our schedule and no camping gear with us, we wanted see what was left of the undammed portion of Glen Canyon. There was a bit of Homeland Security influence to the process getting down, and yes, our bus went through a long tunnel. From the river you can see the ventilation holes in the canyon wall. 

A few years ago, my nephew managed to get his ducky to the base of the dam and paddled down to meet me at Lees Ferry before I launched on a GC trip [Would I redeem myself with the purists if I pointed out that I was rowing, not motoring, my 20' cat?] (grin)

It's a beautiful stretch of canyon, but be ready for motorized traffic from not only the tourist boats, but fishermen.

FWIW.

Rich Phillips


----------



## GPP33 (May 22, 2004)

Thanks for the info guys. Sounds like it won't work for a day trip unless we go guided. 

Rick, was the motored /guided raft trip worth it?


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi GPP,

The canyon itself was beautiful and very different from what you see in the early miles in the Grand Canyon. We actually floated most of the time -- the guide only used the motor occasionally, and then only on idle. He was very ample in telling us about the history and natural features of the canyon, and that was valuable. There was a decent on-river lunch, with stops to see glyphs and so forth. 

It was worth it for us when we didn't have another alternative in the time we had. Obviously a leisurely float on our own would have been nicer. But sometimes half a loaf is better than none.

FWIW.

Rich Phillips


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Did the back haul a few years ago, bit of a wait on the operator, speed/rigging issues, not very user friendly campsites with little to no shade....one night is plenty.
Of course glad to do it anyway!


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

2tomcat2 said:


> Did the back haul a few years ago, bit of a wait on the operator, speed/rigging issues, not very user friendly campsites with little to no shade....one night is plenty.
> Of course glad to do it anyway!


Thanks for that info. We are planning on bringing our shade. What time of the year did you go? My friends who have done the trip several times loved it and advised two nights. Since we are driving 7 hours down from SLC, we don't want to do just one night.


----------



## Whetstone (May 17, 2013)

Sounds like one more for the "River Bucket List".


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

I believe it was May. Another fun choice might be to explore Cathedral Wash while camping at Lee's Ferry or staying at the lodge. Enjoy!


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

cataraftgirl said:


> I am doing this exact trip with a group of friends in a few weeks. Colorado River Discovery does both tourist scenic trips and back haul service for paddlers. The back hauls usually run in the afternoon. Unless you own a motorboat that can haul you upstream, CRD is the only way to do this trip. The current is too strong to paddle upstream & there is no other access upriver by the dam. Since we are driving 6-7 hours down from the SLC area, we are doing two nights on the river. I believe you can rent canoes and kayaks in Paige or arrange to pick them up at Marble Canyon Lodge. Camping is allowed in designated campsites with pit toilets & fire rings. Spring & fall have better temps.and July could be pretty hot, but the water temp. is always 46-47 degrees. I'm bringing a tenkara rod to try out!
> 
> I have a friend who told me about this tunnel thing, but I called around and could find nothing out about it. No one I talked with had ever heard of it as an options for paddlers. Might have been a pre 9-11 option, but not anymore from what I could find.


Hope you enjoy the Tenkara road. I almost exclusively fly fish that way nowadays. 

I have never heard of the tunnel route but there is a cables route that gets you to the river and folks with lightweight inflatables use it. Class 3-4 slab at the end.

Phillip


----------



## GCHiker4887 (Feb 10, 2014)

I was going to get my Dory backhauled over Memorial Day and take the family for a few nights of floating so my kids could see what a river trip is all about without the rapids. Since I crashed and burned in Hance this year I am working on repairs and won't be doing this yet. I did the float from the dam down back in college (Pre 9/11) and we put in at the dam and did not have to backhaul. I do not think that option exists anymore...


----------



## moetown (May 8, 2007)

*kayakthecolorado.com*

Kayak the Colorado is located at Marble Canyon. kayakthecolorado.com Joe rents the motor boat, kayaks, canoes, duckies and SUPs etc. One could rent the Hog Island skiff/30hp motor and run boats and gear to the upper reaches. It will carry approximately 5-6 people depending on weight. Use their maps to stay off prop bar in the upper stretches and row the boat back with the kayaks. FYI the fishing jet boats will try to get you to follow them across the prop bar so don't trust them. Stay overnight around Ferry Swale or a few other approved camps for a great overnighter. 

Brady


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

restrac2000 said:


> Hope you enjoy the Tenkara road. I almost exclusively fly fish that way nowadays.
> 
> I have never heard of the tunnel route but there is a cables route that gets you to the river and folks with lightweight inflatables use it. Class 3-4 slab at the end.
> 
> Phillip


This will be the first time using the Tenkara. My goal is to not make a fool of myself, and maybe catch a fish. My fly fishing technique isn't the greatest either, but it's fun.

This will be my first overnighter in my Necky Vector 13 SOT kayak. It's been fun getting my lighter, more compact gear together. Whole different mindset than my rafting gear. I'm hoping for a lot more trips in the kayak this summer. The folks I know who have done the Glen Canyon to Lees Ferry trip said it was a favorite of theirs. I'm just praying for good weather & no gale force winds.


----------



## GPP33 (May 22, 2004)

moetown said:


> Kayak the Colorado is located at Marble Canyon. kayakthecolorado.com Joe rents the motor boat, kayaks, canoes, duckies and SUPs etc. One could rent the Hog Island skiff/30hp motor and run boats and gear to the upper reaches. It will carry approximately 5-6 people depending on weight. Use their maps to stay off prop bar in the upper stretches and row the boat back with the kayaks. FYI the fishing jet boats will try to get you to follow them across the prop bar so don't trust them. Stay overnight around Ferry Swale or a few other approved camps for a great overnighter.
> 
> Brady


This might be the ticket. I could motor up in that then row down. Thanks.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Got back last night. Great trip. The CRD backhaul folks were right on time, and very helpful with loading our great. They pointed out good side hikes and petroglyphs to stop at as we went up. Since we were doing two nights, and planned to stay at the very first camp (Ropes Trail), they dropped off our boats and gear at the camp, then took us up the last mile to see the dam, then back down to camp. We had some rain Friday evening and Saturday morning, but nothing too bad & no high winds. Sunday's paddle out was perfect. The second night we camped at 9 Mile camp which had some fun hiking right behind it. It was sunny by the time we got to camp (about 1:00pm) so we got all our wet stuff dried out. We took a tarp, so rain protection & shade weren't a problem. There are tammies, pinions, junipers, and a few cottonwoods at the camps. Nice to have the toilets & fire rings at the camps. Paddle in the beautiful red rock canyons with crystal clear water was a real treat. Didn't catch any fish, but neither were the "real" fishermen, so I didn't feel too bad. I'll post some pics as soon as I get my gear sorted out today.

I Love my Necky Vector 13 SOT kayak. Easily held my gear for the weekend and it was fun to paddle. Still wish I had opted for the rudder, and wish it was lighter (60 lb.) to load easier on my 4-Runner, but otherwise a nice weekend touring boat.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Here's some pics.


----------

